# New girl on the block



## LUMBERGAL (Feb 5, 2010)

I happened to run across this site while searching for a way to give Greenheart wood an aged patina in a hurry. This is great. I live in the Caribbean, on the island of Anguilla, and own a family hardwood business. I'm a hands-on gal and really enjoy this industry. Learn more about what we do at www.southamericanlumber.com. I look forward to connecting with like minds!


----------



## THEGREATPUMPKIN (Nov 21, 2009)

Welcome LUMBERGAL, I'm kinda new here also but there are plenty of very talented and knowledgalbe people here. I'm sure that you will love it here , try the search function . Post some pics and feel free to ask questions someone will surely help solve any problems. JIM


----------



## Todd46 (Jan 18, 2010)

welcome lumbergal ,hope this site helps it can get addicting


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Welcome Lumbergal. 
You know we all participate in a type of time share here?

Your welcome to visit the exotic state of Oklahoma and enjoy for a few days the services of my wife's and my bed-n-breakfast, if you agree to let us share the your little hobble for a few days in the caribean. 8)


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome to the neighbourhood enjoy


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

welcome! if you have too much you can ship that wood to ….windsor, ontario ….... lol jp


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome to LJ.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

*I live in the Caribbean, on the island of Anguilla, and own a family hardwood business*

I think you will be my new best friend.


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

*I live in the Caribbean, on the island of Anguilla, and own a family hardwood business*
I think you will be my new best friend. 

Ha ha Good one Charlie. That line by the Doors comes to mind… "Hello, I love you; won't you tell me your name…"


----------



## asmitty (Feb 2, 2010)

welcome to LJ's. this place is chalk full of great stuff. good luck with your project.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

It is good to have you on-board. Owning a hardwood business and living on a Caribbean island would seem to be a dream job to me. 

Seriously, I am sure you will enjoy being a member of this group and I will be looking forward to seeing some of your posts.


----------



## Tuuek (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome to LJ's. I love some of the woods on the list, I now have one more source for really cool wood. Awesome.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome to LJ's!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

welcome to LJ's ,
do you work in wood too ?


----------

